# Scratch Built Marine Steam Engine



## doubleboost (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi
Lads
This may interest you
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xAfH4XCzzI

The build log is hear
http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=5461.0
John


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow..That is a whole level nicer than the one I built....But it wasnt your first steam engine build was it? .I greatly admire your boiler.


----------



## doubleboost (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words
I did build a similar engine from bar stock
Your twin runs very nice on air (they run better on steam)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBzjt-puZRY[/ame]
Regards
John


----------



## Shopguy (Jul 21, 2012)

John, 
Really like your latest steam engine.  Very well done indeed.
Your video on left hand internal Acme threads brings back memories of my first internal thread, it too was a left hand but not Acme.  Quite an introduction to internal threading.
Regards
Ernie J


----------

